# Novak ~ New BH



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Novak earned his BH title this weekend. Pleased with his performance.

Heeling onto the Trial Field










Basic at start










Heeling




























Sit Out of Motion










Down Out of Motion










Recall



















We Did It



















The Bond...


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Great pictures thanks for sharing and congrats. 

How old is he?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations! That is one handsome boy! You look like a great team!

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Novak will be 3 years old in December.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Great photos!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Love the last photo!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice work , looks like the dog is really in to you! That's nice to see , a happy team .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You both look great! Congrats Lynn!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats to you and your big guy! He is looking awesome. Such a handsome dog.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations. That last pic says it all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

:congratulations:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations. You should be very proud of the team you have created.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lynn - Novak just looks so happy to be working for you, that says it all.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He has not been an easy dog to train, so the comments about him being "happy in the work" means a lot to me. He's a dog that you need to respect and be fair with, and he'll give you all he has to give. Break his trust and then I'd have nothing. So thank you.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! I love the last pic you guys


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great job Lynn!!! You guys are such a gun team to watch!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the BH! Pictures look great!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job Lynn, big congrats.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations Lynn!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Lynn! Am super happy for you!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You're next Leesa.. you and Kougie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:


Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Wonderful pictures, you guys look great! Congratulations!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea Lynn and Novak! Congrats! You had the same judge we did for our BH


----------

